# My Oscars



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

just thought id show you guys a pic of one of my oscars


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, you should also post a video.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea i will soon after i clean the tank out


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

another quick pic


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They dont look so good, how big are they and what sized tank are they in.
The pic seems like they're in a 20gal or something?

One Oscar needs a 75gal with atleast 5x turnover of filtration


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

FEEFA said:


> They dont look so good, how big are they and what sized tank are they in.
> The pic seems like they're in a 20gal or something?
> 
> One Oscar needs a 75gal with atleast 5x turnover of filtration


x2
They look crammed in there


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

theyr in a 50 breeder, and its cause i have baby oscars in a betta tank thats currently in their tank cause im getting ready to transport them, they are babies only have three months



TheCableGuy said:


> They dont look so good, how big are they and what sized tank are they in.
> The pic seems like they're in a 20gal or something?
> 
> One Oscar needs a 75gal with atleast 5x turnover of filtration


x2
They look crammed in there








[/quote]

theyr arnt


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How big are they? They look over 6inches and like I said 1 needs a 75gal so with two in a 50gal then yeah! They're crammped.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> How big are they? They look over 6inches and like I said 1 needs a 75gal so with two in a 50gal then yeah! They're crammped.


thyey are 4 and hallf inches exact and theyr tank is already up and running. i have like 6 tanks running in my house


----------

